# Arrdvark aka Heritage detail sets?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy guys!

Has anyone ever used or seen the AARDVARK now Heritage Aviation?? detail sets...... at least I think that the company name change is the case?

I'm very courious about the cockpit upgrade for the 1/24 Aifix GR3 Harrier....but....No pics or much info on the Heritage Aviation home page.

THANK YOU!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Fluke, Fox here again, you might have seen my previous email to do with your 1/24th Harrier score. I have also been interested in buying the Heritrage Aviation GR1/3 Harrier cockpit upgrade. Although Heritage seen to have a website, when I contacted them a while back, they never ever replied. All is not lost, however, you can get the Heritage Aviation upgrade parts from Linden Hill imports, try their site at:

http://www.lindenhillimports.com/heritageaviation.htm

They are prompt in replying. Good luck, cheers, Fox.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks FOX!

I have looked for reviews or 'better' pics on the Haritage stuff with no luck.....The 1/24 Harrier is one of the least covered 'in progress' 'MY HARRIER' and reviewed kits out there. I have not looked in a while but there is this really cool MODEL HARRIER site from the UK ( of course  ) but when I tried to accsess the site it was closed.

Now with the new 1/12th scale MERCURY capsule as my next project I'm not even going to try to guess when I will be building the Harrier.

But do keep me informed and I will do the same :thumbsup:


----------

